# Please forgive me Cherryk



## Lena N (Mar 22, 2013)

My amazing fish Cherryk died couple hours ago and it was all my fault. 
He was very ill couple weeks ago, but I treated him with General cure and he recovered 100%. He died only because of my neglect. 

I would do anything for this fish and I did : bought him nice tank, best food, expansive medicine. I wished him to live long and be happy with us so much.

But today I took out devider and leaned it over the wall. And when came back home I found him stuck there and dead already. Poor boy died terrible death gasping for air with nobody to help.
I even know at what moment it happend because when I was out and when I got to lift, I felt very claustrofobic in it. Probably it was the moment Cherryk was diying.

Why I was so silly to do such mistake. Many reasons: bought 2 otos and he was chasing them, worried that otos have enough food and moved devider, was not feeling myself during last 3 days that it is why not think properly...I fish I was just at home...

I can not stop crying...He was my favourite fish.
Just can not imafine waking up in the morning and there is no Cherryk in tank.....
Please forgive me Cherryk!!!


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Don't be too hard on yourself Lena. We all make mistakes. It was not neglect it was an accident and there IS a big difference. I know it hurts because Ive lost betta I loved too. Time will heal the hurt. Even the best betta keepers have made mistakes along the way so don't put yourself down. Cherryk was lucky to have an owner like you who cared.

CJ


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss of poor cherryk but you must not blame yourself, sometimes these things just happen. You never would have intentionally let this happen because it is obvious that you cared for him very much.

I breed exhibition budgerigars and last season a purple baby girl was born with a crooked leg meaning she could not be sold. At weaning age I moved her into the main aviary but the other birds all picked on her and she became so skinny and sick. All she wanted was my attention. Whenever I went into the aviary she would land on me and would always try to follow me when I left. She would sit on the door calling as I walked away. I knew she would die if I did't do something fast so I bought her a cage and decided to keep her as a pet. I named her Peggy and it took 4 months to nurse her fully back to health. She was very bonded with me and I became very attached to her.

Over time she grew into a big strong bird and when she molted into her adult feathers she was a gorgeous brightly coloured bird. I was so proud at how far she had come.

Usually I would sit her cage in mums bedroom during the daytime when the cats were in the house so that they didn't annoy her. A few weeks ago it was such a lovely sunny day all the aviary birds were singing and I knew that Peggy would love it if I sat her cage outside under the tree. Sure enough as I was carrying her down the stairs she got so excited and was showing off at me. Her feathers looks so beautiful and she looked so happy.

In the afternoon when I went outside to bring her upstairs I found a hawk sitting on her cage. I ran down the stairs and scared it away but it was too late. Peggy had been attacked and was lying on her side with blood every where. I couldn't believe what had happened. She was still alive so I bought her upstairs covered her cage and put a light on her to keep her warm. She survived for 2 hours and I thought she was beginning to improve as she started to try to get up and nibbled my finder a couple of times but she died shortly after. I was devastated, if only I had not put her outside that day it would never had happened. I could not stop crying and blamed myself for a long time. Even now while writing this I feel very upset at what happened. I thought though that I was doing a good thing putting her outside for a nice day and she seemed so happy. 

Like I said sometimes these things just happen . Don't feel too badly about Cherryk because you never would have harmed him on purpose.


----------



## Lena N (Mar 22, 2013)

logisticsguy said:


> Don't be too hard on yourself Lena. We all make mistakes. It was not neglect it was an accident and there IS a big difference. I know it hurts because Ive lost betta I loved too. Time will heal the hurt. Even the best betta keepers have made mistakes along the way so don't put yourself down. Cherryk was lucky to have an owner like you who cared.
> 
> CJ


Thank you very much logisticsguy for your kind words! It helps a lot as my husband loved Cherryk also and he is very upset too and can not say much to me right now. I think maybe it would not heart so badly if Cherryk died from illness. In worse nightmare I could not imagine that my favourite fish would die like this. My sweet, sweet Cherryk...


----------



## Lena N (Mar 22, 2013)

veggiegirl said:


> I am so sorry for your loss of poor cherryk but you must not blame yourself, sometimes these things just happen. You never would have intentionally let this happen because it is obvious that you cared for him very much.
> 
> I breed exhibition budgerigars and last season a purple baby girl was born with a crooked leg meaning she could not be sold. At weaning age I moved her into the main aviary but the other birds all picked on her and she became so skinny and sick. All she wanted was my attention. Whenever I went into the aviary she would land on me and would always try to follow me when I left. She would sit on the door calling as I walked away. I knew she would die if I did't do something fast so I bought her a cage and decided to keep her as a pet. I named her Peggy and it took 4 months to nurse her fully back to health. She was very bonded with me and I became very attached to her.
> 
> ...


Dear veggiegir, thank you for telling me about your bird Peggy, sounds totally like my story. So sorry about Peggy, do you have her photo? 

Our Cherryk also whent though so much with us, he had fin rot, he had ick, he had terrible gill problem. We did not have good tank righ away, so he spent some time in small container/tank. He survived our 10 days trip away from home (someone was coming to feed our fishes). And here when everything was fine with his health, when he was in great mood swiming back and forth (his favourite thing to do was to swim back and forth) such a tragedy happenes. 
Because it is so terrible to lose a pet I did not have any for 15 years. 
I still have 3 Bettas to take care at home. But it is so empty without Cherryk.


----------



## Lena N (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

Don't be hard on yourself. Sometimes there's just no avoiding things... My first fish ever, a goldfish, wedged himself between a periscope thing in his tank and the wall of the tank and died. I felt awful that I didn't think of that and stomped the tank into oblivion with big boots I was so angry... But when an accident happens all you can do is learn from it. I'm immensely careful with my decorations right now and am always anxious putting new stuff in my little fishies' tanks. -hugs- Most of us have been there before, hon. You're not to blame, and I'm sure Cherryk doesn't blame you. You gave him the whole world before he died, and a lot of bettas never even have that opportunity, being condemned to cups in stores or tiny tanks with horrid owners. You took him home and gave him a great life, and I'm sure he's thanking you right now for making him feel so special. <3 SIP Cherryk. <3


----------



## Lena N (Mar 22, 2013)

XxxXnoodleXxxX said:


> Don't be hard on yourself. Sometimes there's just no avoiding things... My first fish ever, a goldfish, wedged himself between a periscope thing in his tank and the wall of the tank and died. I felt awful that I didn't think of that and stomped the tank into oblivion with big boots I was so angry... But when an accident happens all you can do is learn from it. I'm immensely careful with my decorations right now and am always anxious putting new stuff in my little fishies' tanks. -hugs- Most of us have been there before, hon. You're not to blame, and I'm sure Cherryk doesn't blame you. You gave him the whole world before he died, and a lot of bettas never even have that opportunity, being condemned to cups in stores or tiny tanks with horrid owners. You took him home and gave him a great life, and I'm sure he's thanking you right now for making him feel so special. <3 SIP Cherryk. <3


Thank you so much, for your support XxxXnoodleXxx! It means a lot to me!!!
Thank you for reading about Cherryk's story!!!


----------



## Namialus (Jul 9, 2013)

I had a betta three years ago. He was called Diablo and I loved him so much. He was so energetic and full of life and I just loved him. Winter came and I did not have a heater for him. I bought him one, and made so many mistakes with acclimating it that for his last week it was just spent with him lying on the gravel gasping for life. It hurt me so much knowing that I could not help. He passed away and I buried him.

We all make mistakes. We just have to learn from them. May all our fishy friends SIP.


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

Lena N said:


> Thank you so much, for your support XxxXnoodleXxx! It means a lot to me!!!
> Thank you for reading about Cherryk's story!!!


<3 Don't mention it. I've had my share of fishy heartbreak, so if you ever need someone to talk to about it, just PM me.  I'm always floating about.


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

Lena, what you went through with Cherryk completely broke my heart, I can feel your pain and I am so sorry for what you are going through! But like everyone has said, you can't blame yourself. It was an accident and Cherryk knows that, I'm sure of it! 

When you said that you felt the exact moment when you think Cherryk was passing away, that claustrophobic feeling, I started crying for you and I still am...because I have felt this before myself. I don't want to get into my sad story about losing a pet, it is too painful. 

I hope you are feeling better. Let us know! 

Also, veggiegirl, I am deeply saddened to hear about Peggy! I've never owned a pet bird, but we have some wild Black Phoebes who nest above our garage door every single year, and are ALWAYS in our yard & pond, so they feel just like pets to us...and I would be devastated to ever see anything happen to them! We have a lot of falcons and hawks around here too, I never even thought that they might prey on other birds.  Ill be worried about "my" birds so much more now!


----------



## sassyfriend (Jun 27, 2013)

I have my own share of betta tradies. I just lost Ollie this sunday and i'm so heartbroken I too find it hard not to blame myself for what happened.


----------



## Lena N (Mar 22, 2013)

shannonpwns said:


> Lena, what you went through with Cherryk completely broke my heart, I can feel your pain and I am so sorry for what you are going through! But like everyone has said, you can't blame yourself. It was an accident and Cherryk knows that, I'm sure of it!
> 
> When you said that you felt the exact moment when you think Cherryk was passing away, that claustrophobic feeling, I started crying for you and I still am...because I have felt this before myself. I don't want to get into my sad story about losing a pet, it is too painful.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much *shannonpwns* for your kindness and compassion. I am sorry you also had the same hard moments. 
I used to pray before sleep to thank God that my fishes were still alive and I just asked for them a little bit longer life to enjoy good water and tasty food. I felt very protected and when this accident hapened I felt very devasted. I was asking "Why?" Prabably I will never understand the phisics of accidents. 
It is so nice of you guys to support me in this hard moment. I do not know what I would without it. I feel much better today. At least I do not cry costantly.
Also some nice thing I found that helps me is this website http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=PetsP 
It is possible to light a candle for passed away pet there. I lighted a candle for Cherryk. 
You can also *shannonpwns* light a candle for someone you lost.


----------



## Lena N (Mar 22, 2013)

sassyfriend said:


> I have my own share of betta tradies. I just lost Ollie this sunday and i'm so heartbroken I too find it hard not to blame myself for what happened.


Thank you *sassyfriend* for writing, I am sorry Ollie also left this world. You know, I found the website where you can light a candle for your pet, totally for free. http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=PetsP
I think it helps a lot. You should try it too by lighting a candle for Ollie. Hugs.


----------



## sassyfriend (Jun 27, 2013)

Thank you, my friend.


----------



## Lena N (Mar 22, 2013)

Namialus said:


> I had a betta three years ago. He was called Diablo and I loved him so much. He was so energetic and full of life and I just loved him. Winter came and I did not have a heater for him. I bought him one, and made so many mistakes with acclimating it that for his last week it was just spent with him lying on the gravel gasping for life. It hurt me so much knowing that I could not help. He passed away and I buried him.
> 
> We all make mistakes. We just have to learn from them. May all our fishy friends SIP.


Thank you *Namialus* for sharing your story. Diablo and Cherryk would be great friends, as Cherryk was so active that would stop swimming only when he was really ill. He also became very wise lately as he was not flaring at other fishes anymore. It was nice of you to bury Diablo, I am also going to bury Cherryk in some place that I could always visit him. He was my baby...
I found website were it is possible to light a candle for Diablo if you want.
http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=PetsP


----------



## Lena N (Mar 22, 2013)

XxxXnoodleXxxX said:


> <3 Don't mention it. I've had my share of fishy heartbreak, so if you ever need someone to talk to about it, just PM me.  I'm always floating about.


 Thank you!!!!!


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

Thank you, I lit a candle for Cherryk also!


----------



## sassyfriend (Jun 27, 2013)

I lit a candle for my fishies as well


----------



## Lena N (Mar 22, 2013)

shannonpwns said:


> Thank you, I lit a candle for Cherryk also!


Thank you very much! 
I lit a candle for bird Peggy.


----------



## Lena N (Mar 22, 2013)

Maybe we should creat a group there named "Betta" and place the link in Betta Memorials, so those who suffer about losing their friends could alwasy light a candle?


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

That is a really great idea!


----------



## sassyfriend (Jun 27, 2013)

I like that ideal as well!!!!


----------



## Lena N (Mar 22, 2013)

Thank you shannonpwns and sassyfriend!
I have just created new Group "Betta" on that site and posted new thread here. Hope it will help other people too.



http://www.bettafish.com/member.php?u=76250


----------



## VTheQueen (Jul 18, 2013)

Don't worry... It wasn't your fault. The heavens probably just needed some help up there :] If you ever need someone to talk to, you can PM me anytime :] Both ears are open for you. And remember, he's swimming under the rainbow bridge, with no worries... You can talk to me whenever <3


----------



## sassyfriend (Jun 27, 2013)

Miss my fishies so much


----------



## Lena N (Mar 22, 2013)

VTheQueen Thank you so much for your kind words and support! During last 3 I developed ] pretty bad(dangerous) illness myself, so it drew some of my attention to worries about me. I feel much better as to spirit now, just need to recover phisically and everything will be fine. And of course I keep taking care about my other fish. They eat frozen blood warms in the morning, now swimming happily around their tanks . And my Cherryk is never forgotten.

Thank you so much for your kindness again!!!


----------



## sassyfriend (Jun 27, 2013)

Glad they are doing better


----------

